
Ask HN: Textbook shaped ebook reader recommendations - throwaway122222
A friend and I are discussing ideas for a textbook shaped ebook reader. It will basically be two touch screens with a hinge in middle. does such a device exist? I searched Google wide and dar,and but nothing came ip. we want to put content on it and sell to libraries.
======
RNeff
There was a dual screen ebook reader called Kno, that came out in 2010.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kno](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kno) It had
dual 14.1 inch touch screens. I recall it was priced at $2,000.

The Amazon Fire 10 inch is frequently on sale, as low as $100. You could build
a cover that holds two of them, and write software that connects with
bluetooth.

Google search returned something from MSI in 2010.

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
Thanks. Your amazon fire idea seems like a good starting point. Like you I
also only received searched from 5-6 yrs old. Hoping for something newer.

